# can't do this anymore



## jd5589 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am now past the point of worrying that I sound immature or dramatic. I've been dealing with IBS since I was 15 years old and have now wasted 6 years of my life. I honestly can't do anything. The symptom that causes me the most concern is the loud gurgling noises that are constantly prevalent. This allows for no social life. I can't hang out with friends at their apartments, I can't go to the movies, I can't spend the night anywhere. I have to skip my classes some days or just get up and leave when people stare at me. I've never had a boyfriend because you can't imagine what it feels like laying in a bed with someone, making out, and experiencing these loud stomach noises. This is very hard to talk about and the people I have talked to insist on telling me this is all in my head or that I am the only one that notices these weird noises. But obviously if people stare at me and ask me what's wrong all the time, this isn't my mind playing tricks on me and I'm tired of hearing that. So I'm socially and academically messed up and of course I've even developed some psychological issues because of this. I've spent the last few years of my life avoiding people and hurting people who want to get close to me, which just leaves me feeling guilty and worthless. I'm scared about the future because if I have to keep living like this I won't have much of one. I honestly don't know if I can keep doing this. Some days I really just want to give up. Sometimes I wish I was dealing with something else, something that people could understand and sympathize with instead of laugh at or ignore. I just want to be normal. I just want to have a life. I know nobody on this forum can help and I know there's no cure for ibs. I guess I just needed to vent in an environment where, hopefully, other people can understand.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

What I understand is that perhaps you may need some help. Please tell us what treatments you have tried and perhaps we can help you find some other things to try to obtain some symptom managment. (which IS possible.... just takes some time & alot of trial & error). Have some hope....Now let us know what you have already tried.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried probioticsHave you tried a low starch, low flatus diet?


----------



## rosielee (Dec 14, 2009)

as my teenage son has got very bad IBS-d i feel compelled to come on and talk to young people- there seems somethg worse about a young person getting it when they ahve so much going for them n lifei kow what you must be going throughyou say you had it when 15- did a stomach bug happen then? did you eat a lot of a certain amount of foods- what has been your diet preferences in the past? what kind of foods did your mum cook you to eat?we are on the radical elaine gottschall diet- leaves out potatoes, starchy grains, wheat, milkits very difficult as meals are often meat and veg or fish and vegthis is our second day!!! so havent seen a difference yet but psycholigically i feel more positive as we couldt ntinue as we were- it obviously wasnt going to g awayhave yu tried get some books out about it- not the vague "ibs for dummies" type- but the ones with scientific bac up to it- the no carb diet being the one to follow.i thought these were all marketting gimics, but there are a couple of famous ones which are famous because poeple healed themselves or their childrenit can take months for them to start working- but we will stick with it


----------



## SunNsnow (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi Jd,I'm sorry you are going through this experience. I'm new to this forum as well and Ihave yet to be diagnosed but I have had similar issues to you. Academically for meI did ok but the stress did cause me to have bowel issues. I don't think you are beingdramatic as this problem can be very debilitating, especially initially and especially if compounded by anxiety.You're not socially or academically messed up. You are still at a very young ageand while you sound like you're losing hope, you have decades of your life aheadof you. Your last 6 years was not a waste. It's merely a transitional period.I don't agree with you that you can't hang out with friends. If this person or personsis or are true friends then they won't care if you have stomach noises. If my friend suddenlyhad to get a colostomy bag (where you have to #### in a bag attached to your waist) wouldI suddenly not hang out with him or her? No. If my friend was in a car accident and hada deformed face, would I not talk to them? No. I would remain their friend. Part of the problem is that it sounds like you have developed a generalized anxietydisorder. I'm not a psychiatrist or therapist but it sounds as if the anxiety is preventingyou from being happy and content. You must first address the root of the anxiety first.The gurgling sounds may or may not go away. Either way, I don't think it matters.If you accept your problem and embrace it and have high self esteem and confidence,you can not only make friends but also find a boyfriend and do well in school. Haveyou considered seeing a therapist or are you now?Also, with 20 million people suffering from this disorder, you'd be surprised at how manypeople you know have this but do not want to discuss it including maybe even some of yourprofessors or coworkers or maybe even friend you know now or one from the past.Wishing you well.


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

The next time it happens, quickly find somewhere secluded and laugh your head off.Tell yourself you're not putting up with it and laugh your head off for about 4 or 5 minutes.It won't cost you a cent to find out if it helps.Jackmat


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are some of the self help healing programs out there that could help. I read all of these books. They are easy to understand and follow. I have read more than these but these are some of the best in my opinion. They have helped me reduce my meds, get my UC under control, stop flares in less than a week and improve my quality of life, etchttp://www.listen2yourgut.com/http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/http://www.drdahlman.com/http://www.amazon.com/Restoring-Your-Diges...m/dp/0758202822http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/If you have any questions let me know. good luck


----------

